# Obsidian 650D



## Pal_Calimero (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Cosair, ich besitze d. obigen Gehäuse. Es soll ein Fan-Kit für das Gehäuse geben allerdings scheint diese vergriffen zusein. Ich wollte fragen, wann es wieder verfügbar ist?

Eine weitere Frage betreffenend der Gehäuse, es soll angeblich zwei Versionen im Umlauf sein, die neue soll das Fan-Kit bereits enthalten sein oder so( genau weiß ich es nicht ) wo sieht man welche Version man hat?

Meine letzte Frage, passt diese Lüfter vorne rein? Oder muss ich das Festplattenkäfig verschieben?

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Cooler Master » Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN - Red

Danke!


----------



## Bluebeard (18. Juli 2011)

mit 30mm ist er zu dick - das passt mit den Festplattenhalterungen nicht!

bezüglich Fankit - einfach eine RMA einleiten und um das Fankit bitten (Rechnungskopie des Gehäuses im Anhang mitschicken).

Was die Version angeht: Auf dem Karton ist eine Bezeichnung unter dem Strichcode aller CC.... wenn am Ende -1 steht ist es die neuere (bei der nur das Fankit ausgebessertw wurde)!


----------

